# Need Help With ID



## SouthNarc (Nov 29, 2019)

Can anyone help ID this fish, please?
Thank you so much!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Malawi Mbuna called Socolofi 
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=919


----------



## SouthNarc (Nov 29, 2019)

Awesome Thank you so much. I appreciate it.


----------



## SouthNarc (Nov 29, 2019)

Well, this little guy died tonight. I'm not sure what happened to him. Water parameters are fine and all other fish are acting normal. He was missing some scales on one side of his body. I do have a five-bar cichlid that took the tank boss spot from the Mbuna. Do you think he could have died from his injuries or stress? I am new to cichlids and this is the second one that has died. I am a bit discouraged. Are they all this fragile? Maybe I'm not ready to keep them yet? I don't know but I hope the others live. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What is the scientific name of the five bar cichlid?


----------



## SouthNarc (Nov 29, 2019)

The scientific name is Neolamprologus tretocephalus


----------



## SouthNarc (Nov 29, 2019)

This is what he looks like.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are very aggressive, have a rep for killing everything in the tank when then spawn, including each other. I would remove them from a mbuna tank. Is that your actual fish? He looks skinny.


----------



## SouthNarc (Nov 29, 2019)

No that is a stock photo. They are getting along fine with the other fish but I don't have any other Mbunas.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Keep watch for changes in behavior when they spawn. Missing scales is definitely a sign of fighting. No other Malawi at all?

I'm confused, you said the tret took over as tank boss from the mbuna?


----------

